# Old O'Sensei Video Footage!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is some old footage of O'Sensei when he was in his 50's!

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/199685/aikido_old_video_of_morihei_ueshiba/


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks, Brian!  O'Sensei was moving smoother in his mid 50s than I am in my mid 30s.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2006)

Very smooth and fluid in his movements


----------



## Mike Hamer (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow, this is great! I've never seen video footage of O Sensei this old!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 13, 2006)

What an outstanding find....thank you.


----------

